# I need a more natural approach!



## DesertRose (Apr 6, 2006)

I have combination skin that is prone to breakouts.  I started using Proactiv a few months ago and it works wonders for my skin.

However..

I'm worried about putting so many chemicals on my face every day.  I know I probably still need something with the salicylic acid in it.. therefore, I REALLY need to make sure that the other ingredients in whatever product I use are natural and beneficial!

I know Arbonne makes an acne line like this, but does anyone know of any other brands?  Aveda is supposedly coming out with an acne line.. but I have no idea when that will be!

Proactiv is great.. but I'm worried about the benefits in the long run!


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 6, 2006)

I understand where you are coming from, I have combination skin as well. Right now I'm using Mark Kay 3 in 1 step system. It's kind of working making my skin really smooth but dont see any blemishes fading away. I might try Proactiv.

But I have been visiting the site called LUSH. All there ingredients in the products are natural. You might want to check that out. I have been researching here on Spectra about LUSH and alot of people use it, especially Angels on Bare Skin, said to be really good for combo skin.


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 6, 2006)

Second Lush! If you can get yourself to a store talk to the SA's about your skin type and they'll give you all sorts of samples to take home and try. Fresh Farmacy is great for combo skin, Mask of Magnaminty or Ocean Salt, and Cupcake are all great products to help clear up your skin. Oh yeah, they also have a tea tree toner.

ETA: typo


----------



## summerofmandie (Apr 6, 2006)

how is this for natural...for a face scrub u can use sugar and honey, as for a toner lemon juice. you can make a face mask out of bananas (makes ur skin really soft). i think Jason product are natural and organic. i have seen it sold in health stores.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually, yes, the Lush face masks really do wonders for the skin. Cupcake I recommend highly also.


----------



## Lolita (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to have combo skin that was acne prone and also sensitive, but since I stopped using any kind of soap on it, my skin has improved dramatically. Currently I just use MAC's cleanse off oil in the morning and night, but I want to start using the Oil cleansing method (using plain old extra virgin olive oil, how much more natural can you get? lol). I use biotherm moisturizer currently, which I am happy with, but again, you can also use certain types of natural oil for this. Lastly, a few times a week I do a honey mask while having a bath. I just schmear some honey on my face and massage it around for about 20 mins while I'm in the water, then rinse it off. I'm not sure exactly what the honey does, but I SWEAR it both exfoliates my skin gently and hydrates it. My skin always looks so plump and clear and even the morning after.

Anyway...I think my skin issues came from my sensitivity to products, which you may or may not have... but I hope I helped some at least! I think stepping away from using soap or SLS on my face and not really "fighting" my acne with harsh ingredients has practically cured me of it, my skin has also normalized itself. I still do get the occasional hormonal cystic chin zit, but thats pretty much it!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_Anyway...I think my skin issues came from my sensitivity to products, which you may or may not have... but I hope I helped some at least! I think stepping away from using soap or SLS on my face and not really "fighting" my acne with harsh ingredients has practically cured me of it, my skin has also normalized itself. I still do get the occasional hormonal cystic chin zit, but thats pretty much it!_

 
You have a great point, my skin used to be much more combo, but I switched to non-foaming cleansers and voila, it's settled heaps. Avoiding things where sodium laureth sulphate and/or propylene glycol (allergic to latter, gave me burning rash all over and it was just in body soap) are good for the skin, you can still use them, just not in massive quantities. 

PG I avoid like the plague, I was in pain for at least a week and looked like I'd been burnt, all from using Lush soaps (their freshmade stuff is good but you want to avoid most of their soaps - propylene glycol is usually 1st/2nd ingredient listed in them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 9, 2006)

Agree with the recommendations for Lush.... Ever since I started using Angels on Bare Skin about 4 months ago, I've had very few pimples. I used to get large hormonal pimples on my chin all the time. But now my skin is clear and the scars are slowly healing. I use AOBS every morning. It's wonderful and very natural


----------



## msmack (Jan 29, 2007)

try goats milk soap. not the one that is mass marketed in big stores...try online from some little farm somewhere (i get it here locally at the farmer's market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...no fragrance and has been a great for my face and acne!


----------



## alaylam (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been using Proactive for as long as I can remember! Probably since grade 8... which would be about 8-9 years ago! It's the only thing I found that would completely fix my acne. My skin becomes very dry very easily, so sometimes the Proactiv would dry me out too much - in which case I would just stop and use plain water. I guess you could say I've been using it "for the long run" and I haven't had any problems other than the occasional dryness. I was just wondering if you had heard anything negative about using it for an extended period of time or were you just looking for something more natural (as in personal preference)?    

Now you've got me worried! lol


----------



## m4dswine (Feb 2, 2007)

I use all natural skin care.

I currently use a mixture of Neals Yard ( www.nealsyardremedies.com ) and Lush ( www.lush.com ) . 

I use Ultrabland (lush) to remove make up, Palmarosa cleanser, lavender water and during the day Violet Day Cream, and at night Rosehip Seed oil (all neals yard) and Enchanted Eye Cream (lush). I use Neals Yard Hypericum and Calendula antiseptic cream on indivdual spots. 

My skin is really good apart from the spots I get, but they heal quickly and don't scar too badly. Also, you can see the quality of my skin in areas where i don't get problems.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 2, 2007)

I strongly reccomend trying MyChelle (mychelleusa.com). I've had wonderful luck with them, and many of my clients have had similar results as well. They have great skincare products, and their clear skin serum made a HUGE difference in my partner's acne troubles.


----------

